# Is there such thing as soulmates?



## Vikrant (Apr 19, 2015)

What is your thought?


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 19, 2015)

"A vibrational match". 

P.S. - That was hardly "completely simple". 

I think you can have a "soul mate" and not be all that compatible. I believe I married one LOL.


----------



## Moonglow (Apr 19, 2015)

Why yes I have a soul mate, my other personality...


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 19, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> "A vibrational match".
> 
> P.S. - That was hardly "completely simple".
> 
> I think you can have a "soul mate" and not be all that compatible. I believe I married one LOL.



She is full of wisdom. I am thinking of attending some of her classes.


----------



## MaryL (Apr 19, 2015)

Like Geo. Carlin once said, it's  ALL BULLSHIT.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 19, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Why yes I have a soul mate, my other personality...



1 multiplied by 1 equals 1. This proves that you can be your own soul mate.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 19, 2015)

MaryL said:


> Like Geo. Carlin once said, it's  ALL BULLSHIT.



You are unusually negative for a woman


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 19, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > "A vibrational match".
> ...


I think that gal is a tad flighty. She'll charge you money to sit there and ramble on like the video. She made some good statements but was all over the map. And like she said, it depends on your definition and your personality. I mean, how vague can you be?


----------



## tinydancer (Apr 19, 2015)

I found mine. And yes, they exist.


----------



## Nutz (Apr 19, 2015)

Nope, no such thing.  People condition themselves to believe that nonsense, but it isn't true.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 19, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



About a week or so ago I was looking for some wisdom on the internet. Anyway, I ran into her videos. At first I thought she was rambling and not making any sense. Then I saw a link to one of her videos with a catchy title. I will try to see if I can find it. In this video she talked about dealing with emotions. She mentioned that anytime we have an emotion that is unpleasant, our natural tendency is to distract ourselves out of it. So we never actually face it. As a result life just passes us by till one day something forces us to face those emotions that we were running from and we realize that we missed out on the life. That made a lot of sense to me. I wish I had this wisdom when I was 21. It would have saved me lots of heartache.


----------



## Mr. H. (Apr 19, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> Mr. H. said:
> 
> 
> > Vikrant said:
> ...


Hindsight is always crystal clear. 
If you had that wisdom when you were 21, have you considered what else you would have missed out of in life? 

Anyway - if this gal makes sense to you, then go for it.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 19, 2015)

Mr. H. said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > Mr. H. said:
> ...



I would have definitely missed out on partying  But I think that would have been a good thing. Her classes only cost 30 dollars. If I can get some wisdom out of it, it will be worth it. After all we need wisdom to guide us through this life. That is why people are drawn towards Gurus. 

Here is one more for you  It is about releasing fear. I find this one very useful because when I do mountain climbing, sometimes I am afraid of falling down.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 19, 2015)

MaryL said:


> Like Geo. Carlin once said, it's  ALL BULLSHIT.




Or at least YOU are.


----------



## Dajjal (Apr 20, 2015)

I attended a trance lecture on the subject by the late medium Ursula Roberts. She said that we do have soul mates, but we rarely meet them in this world. We sometimes meet them in between incarnations in higher realms, But only when both souls have reached enlightenment do we join with them permanently.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 20, 2015)

Dajjal said:


> I attended a trance lecture on the subject by the late medium Ursula Roberts. She said that we do have soul mates, but we rarely meet them in this world. We sometimes meet them in between incarnations in higher realms, But only when both souls have reached enlightenment do we join with them permanently.



Soul mate is a very real possibility even in this world. I am pretty sure there is a woman/man out there for everyone who is other half of the puzzle. But not everyone is fortunate enough to meet and be with their soul mates.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 20, 2015)

Even Plato entertained the idea of soul mates. According to him once upon a time, there were three types of humans: men, women and the third type which had both male and female organs. The gods split these creatures into two halves. Those who were purely men seek out other men in search of their soul mates. Those who were purely women seek out other women in search of their soul mates. And the rest, seek out the opposite sex in search for their soul mates. Interesting stuff!


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Apr 22, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> What is your thought?



"Bashert: Soul Mates

According to the Talmud, Rav Yehuda taught that 40 days before a male child is conceived, a voice from heaven announces whose daughter he is going to marry, literally a match made in heaven! In Yiddish, this perfect match is called "bashert," a word meaning fate or destiny. The word "bashert" can be used to refer to any kind of fortuitous good match, such as finding the perfect job or the perfect house, but it is usually used to refer to one's soul mate. There are a number of statements in the Talmud that would seem to contradict the idea of bashert, most notably the many bits of advice on choosing a wife. Nevertheless, the idea has a strong hold within the Jewish community: look at any listing of Jewish personal ads and you're bound to find someone "Looking for my bashert."

Finding your bashert doesn't mean that your marriage will be trouble-free. Marriage, like everything worthwhile in life, requires dedication, effort and energy. Even when two people are meant for each other, it is possible for them to ruin their marriage. That is why Judaism allows divorce.

Although the first marriage is bashert, it is still possible to have a good and happy marriage with a second spouse. The Talmud teaches that G-d also arranges second marriages, and a man's second wife is chosen according to his merits.

How do you know if you have found your bashert? Should you hold off on marrying someone for fear that the person you want to marry might not be your bashert, and there might be a better match out there waiting for you? The traditional view is that you cannot know who your bashert is, but once you get married, the person you married is by definition your bashert, so you should not let concerns about finding your bashert discourage you from marrying someone.

And while we're on the subject of G-d arranging marriages, I should share this delightful midrash: it is said that a Roman woman asked a rabbi, "if your G-d created the universe in six days, then what has he been doing with his time since then?" The rabbi said that G-d has been arranging marriages. The Roman woman scoffed at this, saying that arranging marriages was a simple task, but the rabbi assured her that arranging marriages properly is as difficult as parting the Red Sea. To prove the rabbi wrong, the Roman woman went home and took a thousand male slaves and a thousand female slaves and matched them up in marriages. The next day, the slaves appeared before her, one with a cracked skull, another with a broken leg, another with his eye gouged out, all asking to be released from their marriages. The woman went back to the rabbi and said, "There is no god like your G-d, and your Torah is true." "
Judaism 101 Marriage

It's a nice idea but I tend to lean more towards the scientific explanations of love and attraction where it's more chemically-based. And then as such, we can conceivably have as many 'soulmates' as occurences of chemicals producing themselves just right to illicit that feeling in someone.


----------



## Vikrant (Apr 22, 2015)

^ Looking for my basher' 

That sounds funny


----------



## neither (May 29, 2015)

Yes, I was married for 44 years until death did do us part.  It's been 2 years ago and I still cry every day.


----------



## 007 (May 29, 2015)

Vikrant said:


> What is your thought?


OMG...  ... you're going to trust in the wisdom of this little twenty something year old, tattooed fingered, sitting in a bare room in some old house?

Good luck with that...

As far as soul mates go... it's all depends on how you define soul mate.


----------



## BlueGin (May 29, 2015)

No. There is no such thing as a soulmate.


----------



## Vikrant (Jun 4, 2015)

007 said:


> Vikrant said:
> 
> 
> > What is your thought?
> ...



How do you define soul mates?


----------



## neither (Jun 5, 2015)

Lover's forever.


----------



## Vikrant (Jun 6, 2015)

BlueGin said:


> No. There is no such thing as a soulmate.



I think soul mates are there. We just get too distracted and miss the opportunity.


----------

